# Time targets



## Jesse Livermore (2 May 2005)

I just wanted to see how members use there time, I ask this because to be a successful and fulfilled trader or anything else for that matter you need to spend 40 - 70% of your time in "The Zone". So what % of your time last week for example was spent in...

1) The Dimension of Distraction (Not Urgent, Not Important)
2) The Dimension of Delusion (Urgent, Not Important)
3) The Dimension of Demand (Urgent and Important)
4) The Dimension of Fulfillment ("The Zone") (Not Urgent, But Important)


----------



## Porper (3 May 2005)

Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> , I ask this because to be a successful and fulfilled trader or anything else for that matter you need to spend 40 - 70% of your time in "The Zone". )




Where did you get these stats from Jesse ?

So what you are saying is basically you cannot be a profitable trader unless you do it full time.I would suggest that very profitable traders don't spend anywhere near 70% of there time "in the zone".

It has been suggested on here that traders , once there software is set up, scan, buy and sell within minutes and trade succesfully.Whether this is true of course is anyones guess.


----------



## Jesse Livermore (4 May 2005)

Porper said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is basically you cannot be a profitable trader unless you do it full time.I would suggest that very profitable traders don't spend anywhere near 70% of there time "in the zone".



What I was trying to say is that to have a successful and fulfilling life overall you need to spend 40 - 70% of your time in the zone of fulfillment living a rich life mentally, physicallly, sprituallly and emotionally, as well maximizing relationships and finances (includes trading) and minimizing the amount of time you spend in the zones of demand, delusion and distraction. :bananasmi


----------



## clowboy (4 May 2005)

Does sleep count as time?

Aside from that I spend 10 hrs a day (out of a remaining 15) at work so I am no where near the "zone"


----------



## Jesse Livermore (4 May 2005)

clowboy said:
			
		

> Does sleep count as time?
> 
> Aside from that I spend 10 hrs a day (out of a remaining 15) at work so I am no where near the "zone"




Sleep is a major area of your physical well-being.

You should spend 40 - 70% of time in the zone in a 7 day period, on weekends you would most probably be able to even out the imbalance that occured during the week by spending all of your time in the relationship area of your life.


----------

